# which member do you think is the worst?



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol sorry I had to. Figured if we have a mod one we might as well have a member one too. Only fair.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

WTF, i cant believe im not on that list, erroneous!!!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

didn't you already try this same exact thread. like a week ago. mike you fail. your just trying to make me pissed off. not working









/voted


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

ICEE said:


> didn't you already try this same exact thread. like a week ago. mike you fail. your just trying to make me pissed off. not working
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol u voted 4 urself


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

/thinks oce should of put himself on that list


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

I did. "other"


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> I did. "other"


your poll sucks smelly donkey behind


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I voted other, for O2


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Voted.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

So a vote for other is an automatic for O2? If so, you're winning in a landslide.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

FIDO is the worst member.....but back to the real issue at hand.....this is a dumb poll.....really.....REAALLY dumb poll


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

fido was the man.

o2 you got my vote pall


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I voted ICEE just because it's pretty funny!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

voted "other"


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I voted "Other..." there's two members I dislike worse than ICEE... but not by much.









j/k Iceman...


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Mods should step in and add a few more people.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Voted...Other...there arre 2 that bug me here....one is OC...haha


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Yes its ok notaverage, we all think O2 is a douche.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

this is a pathetically bad thread


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> this is a pathetically bad thread


I agree, its O2 fault


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

I agree, bad thread-voted.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Where's the option for Cueball?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

On a car forum I used to frequent they played "Forum Survivor" once a month....

People would be nominated and then voted off...

*Completely Banned* from the forum and had to *create a new name*....

Anyone wanna give it a whirl??


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

LOLZ. That'd be funny. Let's give it a try.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

[email protected]° said:


> On a car forum I used to frequent they played "Forum Survivor" once a month....
> 
> People would be nominated and then voted off...
> 
> ...


sounds fun


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

HELL YEAH!!!!!
Who can make it happen?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm down for it....

Just warning tho... It can get ugly...

You just need a Mod to sign on and do the banning...

It's kinda like a reverse MOTM


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

How could it get ugly unless you aren't allowed to create a new account?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

notaverage said:


> How could it get ugly unless you aren't allowed to create a new account?


People get bitchy about post counts....

I could give a shite less myself...


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

I vote shred_revolution, though I havent seen that kid on lately.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

[email protected]° said:


> On a car forum I used to frequent they played "Forum Survivor" once a month....
> 
> People would be nominated and then voted off...
> 
> ...


HT Survivor?

Always fun.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Malawi- said:


> I agree, bad thread-voted.


Hmm.. I wonder who you voted for..


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

haha, that isnt a bad idea. i didnt vote icee, i vote pdoggy


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Malawi- said:


> I vote shred_revolution, though I havent seen that kid on lately.


hes already suspended again just like i told you he would be


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

is he for what?

has the spam started again?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

idk i wondered why myself and when i say why i mean for which incident lol. im sure someone will post what happined. i know atleast one of his other accounts isnt banned so im sure he will be back eventually.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

i knew he'd get suspended again...something wrong with that kid


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

AS fan said:


> idk i wondered why myself and when i say why i mean for which incident lol. im sure someone will post what happined. i know atleast one of his other accounts isnt banned so im sure he will be back eventually.


We know his "other" accounts-

They become active and they will become suspended also


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

can you tell us what was the icing on the cake that got him suspended again.


----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

MiGsTeR said:


> I agree, bad thread-voted.


Hmm.. I wonder who you voted for..








[/quote]

hahaa!!









not enough options....but voted


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

AS fan said:


> can you tell us what was the icing on the cake that got him suspended again.


Nothing specific....it was just his unstable and aggressive behavior.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

it is my opinion that ocellatus is in-fact, not only the worst member on these boards, but also, the worst example of a member i've ever witnessed on any internet forum. furthermore, i will assert, that ocellatus is so bad, that he embodies the absolute worst thing possible accross the broad spectrum of the internet. he is indeed the most profound example of a crass individual that these eyes have ever witnessed, and i genuinely feel sorry for the world, but more specifically, ohio. god have mercy, and great pity on your soul lattus.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> it is my opinion that ocellatus is in-fact, not only the worst member on these boards, but also, the worst example of a member i've ever witnessed on any internet forum. furthermore, i will assert, that ocellatus is so bad, that he embodies the absolute worst thing possible accross the broad spectrum of the internet. he is indeed the most profound example of a crass individual that these eyes have ever witnessed, and i genuinely feel sorry for the world, but more specifically, ohio. god have mercy, and great pity on your soul lattus.


tough but fair.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Boobah said:


> idk i wondered why myself and when i say why i mean for which incident lol. im sure someone will post what happined. i know atleast one of his other accounts isnt banned so im sure he will be back eventually.


We know his "other" accounts-

They become active and they will become suspended also
[/quote]

Won't be hard to find his new accounts, look for random posts that are jibber jabber and don't make sense with answering a question with questions about his stuff.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

r1dermon said:


> it is my opinion that ocellatus is in-fact, not only the worst member on these boards, but also, the worst example of a member i've ever witnessed on any internet forum. furthermore, i will assert, that ocellatus is so bad, that he embodies the absolute worst thing possible accross the broad spectrum of the internet. he is indeed the most profound example of a crass individual that these eyes have ever witnessed, and i genuinely feel sorry for the world, but more specifically, ohio. god have mercy, and great pity on your soul lattus.


wow.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

r1dermon said:


> it is my opinion that ocellatus is in-fact, not only the worst member on these boards, but also, the worst example of a member i've ever witnessed on any internet forum. furthermore, i will assert, that ocellatus is so bad, that he embodies the absolute worst thing possible accross the broad spectrum of the internet. he is indeed the most profound example of a crass individual that these eyes have ever witnessed, and i genuinely feel sorry for the world, but more specifically, ohio. god have mercy, and great pity on your soul lattus.


wow.
[/quote]

:laugh:







The sheriff is in town, awesome!

And I just noticed, like 98% of his topics are only in the lounge!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

r1dermon said:


> it is my opinion that ocellatus is in-fact, not only the worst member on these boards, but also, the worst example of a member i've ever witnessed on any internet forum. furthermore, i will assert, that ocellatus is so bad, that he embodies the absolute worst thing possible accross the broad spectrum of the internet. he is indeed the most profound example of a crass individual that these eyes have ever witnessed, and i genuinely feel sorry for the world, but more specifically, ohio. god have mercy, and great pity on your soul lattus.













> And I just noticed, like 98% of his topics are only in the lounge!


The same could be said about 75% of the people here.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

oce has heavily contributed in the cichlid forum.

before this turns to a "bash Oce thread" i want to stick my neck out there and say mike (ocellatus) has always been nice to me and i appreciate him, even if he is a quirky SOB.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> it is my opinion that ocellatus is in-fact, not only the worst member on these boards, but also, the worst example of a member i've ever witnessed on any internet forum. furthermore, i will assert, that ocellatus is so bad, that he embodies the absolute worst thing possible accross the broad spectrum of the internet. he is indeed the most profound example of a crass individual that these eyes have ever witnessed, and i genuinely feel sorry for the world, but more specifically, ohio. god have mercy, and great pity on your soul lattus.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

Boobah said:


> it is my opinion that ocellatus is in-fact, not only the worst member on these boards, but also, the worst example of a member i've ever witnessed on any internet forum. furthermore, i will assert, that ocellatus is so bad, that he embodies the absolute worst thing possible accross the broad spectrum of the internet. he is indeed the most profound example of a crass individual that these eyes have ever witnessed, and i genuinely feel sorry for the world, but more specifically, ohio. god have mercy, and great pity on your soul lattus.











[/quote]

i think anyone can be a dick at any givin time. it depends on mood of the forum,and thread . so i vote me. i am a pure asshole and for the most part pretty proud of it. i love being a keyboard thug.. if you were to meet me in person you like many have you would probably never have a problem with me.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Boobah said:


> it is my opinion that ocellatus is in-fact, not only the worst member on these boards, but also, the worst example of a member i've ever witnessed on any internet forum. furthermore, i will assert, that ocellatus is so bad, that he embodies the absolute worst thing possible accross the broad spectrum of the internet. he is indeed the most profound example of a crass individual that these eyes have ever witnessed, and i genuinely feel sorry for the world, but more specifically, ohio. god have mercy, and great pity on your soul lattus.











[/quote]


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

maknwar said:


> it is my opinion that ocellatus is in-fact, not only the worst member on these boards, but also, the worst example of a member i've ever witnessed on any internet forum. furthermore, i will assert, that ocellatus is so bad, that he embodies the absolute worst thing possible accross the broad spectrum of the internet. he is indeed the most profound example of a crass individual that these eyes have ever witnessed, and i genuinely feel sorry for the world, but more specifically, ohio. god have mercy, and great pity on your soul lattus.











[/quote]

i think anyone can be a dick at any givin time. it depends on mood of the forum,and thread . so i vote me. i am a pure asshole and for the most part pretty proud of it. i love being a keyboard thug.. if you were to meet me in person you like many have you would probably never have a problem with me.








[/quote]

Well you like farva, and he was in my class, and he is freaking hilarous looking and how he acts.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Malawi- said:


> Sadly, wish more people would spend time in the piranha sections and such. Less lounge, but seems people spend most time here.


Some of us have been here for years, so for us there's only so much you can see in those sections before it just gets redundant. I'll pop in there once in a blue moon, but I spend most of my time in the lounge.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Scrappy said:


> Sadly, wish more people would spend time in the piranha sections and such. Less lounge, but seems people spend most time here.


Some of us have been here for years, so for us there's only so much you can see in those sections before it just gets redundant. I'll pop in there once in a blue moon, but I spend most of my time in the lounge.
[/quote]

Totally agree.







I havent been here long, but I know pretty much it all so I rarely ask question, but I try to provide my opinions and thought to help others. But still - I try to stay away from the lounge-unless I see a thread like this.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> On a car forum I used to frequent they played "Forum Survivor" once a month....
> 
> People would be nominated and then voted off...
> 
> ...


HT Survivor?

Always fun.
[/quote]

Thats the one!!

Haha!! I forgot you used to be on HT too sometimes...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i agree, there's only so many times you can explain to someone that they shouldn't feed their p's ice cream, or other stupid ass questions like that...there's enough information in the search feature to build an encyclopedia solely on piranhas. i spend most of my time here because if someone really wants to feed their piranha ice cream, they're just gonna do it, and try and get attention by saying "ohh, look at me, im feeding my piranha ice cream!".

and ocellatus, no hard feelings man, it was a joke. feel free to fire back.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> i agree, there's only so many times you can explain to someone that they shouldn't feed their p's ice cream, or other stupid ass questions like that...there's enough information in the search feature to build an encyclopedia solely on piranhas. i spend most of my time here because if someone really wants to feed their piranha ice cream, they're just gonna do it, and try and get attention by saying "ohh, look at me, im feeding my piranha ice cream!".
> 
> and ocellatus, no hard feelings man, it was a joke. feel free to fire back.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

No you shouldn't keep a shoal in a 20 gallon tank..
No adding an oscar isn't going to help matters.. 
Nope jack dempsy neither.. 
It doesn't matter that they've all been together for two hours and nothings happened yet..
f*ck this I'm going to the lounge..


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

[email protected]° said:


> On a car forum I used to frequent they played "Forum Survivor" once a month....
> 
> People would be nominated and then voted off...
> 
> ...


HT Survivor?

Always fun.
[/quote]

Thats the one!!

Haha!! I forgot you used to be on HT too sometimes...
[/quote]

Hell yeah, I still visit the computer gaming and general discussion sections. Always for a good laugh.


----------

